# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  سيدات القصور العلويه

## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]

أمينة هانم زوجة محمد علي باشا



ماه دوران هانم (أوقمش قادين) زوجة محمد علي باشا




عين حياة  زوجة السلطان حسين




انجه هانم زوجة سعيد باشا



ملك برهانم زوجه سعيد باشا



شفق نور هانم زوجة الخديوي اسماعيل



جنان يار هانم زوجة الخديوي اسماعيل




جهان شاه هانم زوجة الخديوي اسماعيل



جشم افت هانم زوجة الخديوي اسماعيل



نشته دل هانم زوجة الخديوي اسماعيل



جويدان هانم زوجة الخديوي عباس التاني




عين الحياة  زوجة السلطان حسين



الاميرة شويكار زوجة الملك فؤاد الاولي



الملكه نظلي زوجة الملك فؤاد



زفاف الملكه فريده والملك فارق



الملكه فريده الزوجه الاولي للملك فاروق



الملكه ناريمان اخر ملكات مصر [/frame]

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة ياملك جديدة الصور والمعلومات
الواحد يخاف منك بعد كدة منافسة جبارة

انا مش عشاق التاريخ*

----------


## liana

موضوع حلو جدا و جديد بصراحة 
مشكورة

----------


## malkro7y

> *مشكورة ياملك جديدة الصور والمعلومات
> الواحد يخاف منك بعد كدة منافسة جبارة
> 
> انا مش عشاق التاريخ*


انا تلميذتك يا محمد ودي شهاده اعتز بيها :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

شرفت الموضوع بمرورك وردك الجميل  :f2:

----------


## malkro7y

> موضوع حلو جدا و جديد بصراحة 
> مشكورة


ليانا شرفتي الموضوع ومرورك وردك الرقيق احلي من الموضوع واهلا بيكي بينا ويا رب تستمتعي بوجودك في منتدي اللؤلؤة 

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## a_leader

جميل هذا الموضوع اختى الكريمة
شكرا لك
اخوكى
محمد

----------


## malkro7y

> جميل هذا الموضوع اختى الكريمة
> شكرا لك
> اخوكى
> محمد


اهلا بيك اخي العزيز محمد مشكور علي مرورك الكريم وردك الاكرم

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## رشا

*صور جميلة يا ملك تسلم ايدك 
رجعتينا لزمن جميل*

----------


## aero2006

شكرا يا ملك على الصور

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*انجه خانوم ملك هههههههههههههههههه ايه الاسامي دي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ملك اووووووحي 

حاجه رووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد*

----------


## طارق المملوك

الاخت العزيزة ملك
موضوع جميل جدا و مخدوم صح زى ما بيقولوا الكلام قل ودل و الصور بها مجهود لتجميعا
الخلاصة موضوع يجب الاحتفاظ به لندرة ما فيه من معلومات
شكرا اختى العزيزة

----------


## malkro7y

> *صور جميلة يا ملك تسلم ايدك 
> رجعتينا لزمن جميل*


يا ريته يعود يا رشا كان زمن راقي بكل معني الكلمة 

اهلا بيكي يا رشا وبمرورك العزيز

----------


## malkro7y

> شكرا يا ملك على الصور


مشكورة اختي العزيزة علي مرورك الكريم واهلا بيكي بينا

----------


## malkro7y

> *انجه خانوم ملك هههههههههههههههههه ايه الاسامي دي
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ملك اووووووحي 
> 
> حاجه رووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد*



مش احلي منك يا زهنه :Love:   بس حبيبتي دي اسامي هوانم واميرات مش تبعنا خالص  :No:

----------


## malkro7y

> الاخت العزيزة ملك
> موضوع جميل جدا و مخدوم صح زى ما بيقولوا الكلام قل ودل و الصور بها مجهود لتجميعا
> الخلاصة موضوع يجب الاحتفاظ به لندرة ما فيه من معلومات
> شكرا اختى العزيزة


بشمهندس طارق مرورك اسعدني وشرفني جدا ومتشكرة جدا علي ردك الكريم 

تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري  :f2:

----------

